
Louisiana DA's Used Fake Subpoenas to Trick People into Talking to Prosecutors - kyleblarson
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20170428/20250437262/louisiana-das-office-used-fake-subpoenas-decades-to-trick-people-into-talking-to-prosecutors.shtml
======
I_am_neo
Should every case be reviewed now? Is this coercion? Has corruption envaded so
deeply into the justice department that deception and crime are the only tools
they know.

